
How the Economic Machine Works by Ray Dalio (2013) - karmakaze
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHe0bXAIuk0
======
karmakaze
This gets posted from time to time on HN but I'd never noticed it. It explains
the economy in the a fundamental way.

The economy moves macroscopically through:

    
    
      - productivity growth
      - short term debt cycle
      - long term debt cycle
    

These movements are described through:

    
    
      - transactions
      - credit / debt
      - interest rates
      - central government
      - central bank
      - interest rates
      - printing money
      - government bonds
    

Which then explains:

    
    
      - deflation
      - recession
      - deleveraging
      - inflation
      - reflation
      - 'lost decade's
    

That and more. Not bad for an entertaining 30 minutes with great animations.

